

Show HN: iPhone App I've been building is in the store - ctide

Hi!<p>I've been building this app over the course of the last year or so, and we've finally gotten it polished and cleaned up to the point where we feel pretty good about it.<p>The goal of this app is to replace the lists that people keep of all the places they want to go, movies they've had friends mention, and books they want to read. Our goal is to try and make those lists a lot more actionable so people will actually do these things instead of just writing them down.<p>Would love any feedback!<p>https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/onmylist/id561225528?ls=1&#38;mt=8
======
xackpot
I love the interface and the colors. Also a nice use of tabs on the top. Here
are a few questions and comments that I have: 1\. How does one edit a list and
add a picture? 2\. Can a note be smart enough to fetch a relevant picture and
display it alongside? 3\. There should be an info page explaining all the
buttons on the tabs. Some are obvious, but I couldn't figure out what other
buttons are for.

Overall, warm colors and a fresh design to look at.

~~~
ctide
No pictures yet, we're more focused on nailing the single user experience vs.
trying to make it compete against the more social list type apps.

We hope to have the notes be a lot smarter in the future, but right now you'll
have to actually select the item to get pictures and such.

Definitely need to make some things a bit clearer and to have a better intro.

Thanks for looking at it!

------
ronyeh
Did you build this with native Obj-C and UITableViews? Or did you use a
platform like PhoneGap or something else to make it easier?

Just curious, because I'm always looking for easier ways to build iOS apps.

~~~
ctide
Hi! It's all native, I looked briefly at some of those tools and decided I'd
rather just learn objective-c.

------
billyvg
Being able to import lists from other external sources would be nice, i.e.
foursquare, amazon, netflix.

------
codegeek
clickable:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/onmylist/id561225528?ls=1...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/onmylist/id561225528?ls=1&mt=8)

